# Lowrance X96



## fotoguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Has anyone used a Lowrance X96? Is it worth the price? From the reviews, it is a good unit.
Cabela's has them for $109 with a $20 off promotion.


----------



## EdF (Jan 3, 2010)

*X96*

I have used the X96 on the front of my boat for several years. It works well and I can see my bait as it falls. I paid $165 for mine so the Cabela's price is very good. Ed


----------

